# Trail of fire (Intro)



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 13, 2003)

As soon as you enter the tavern you are compelled to sit next to the short gentleman at the bar...
    He chuckles softly, "Being an adventurer you are: A: Broke, and B: Bored, right?" 
    He doesn't wait for you to answer, "Of course you are!" he spreads a map out on the table and points his finger at each of the corners some how throwing tiny darts to keep it from furling up again.
"This," he says gesturing at a small dot on the map ", is you" "...You, need to go here." you nod in agknowledgement, you don't know why but you feel compelled to go there, he continues"There you will meet a horned gentleman by the name of 'Rasp' do not be alarmed at his, eh, appearence he is friendly, so to speak, he will be your guide on this mission, he will brief you on the rest.  Go.  Stay.  I don't care. He points at the corners and the darts fly back into his finger, or his sleeve, you can't tell.  He grins, "Heh, I never told you to go, but you want to, badly, for no reason at all...don't you?" He laughs maniacaly for a moment and then begins to glow and then becomes a different person, a tall man, nay, Elf, with a Goatee and a nose piercing, he winks at you and then continues to act like he doesn't know you...and in all reality he doesn't...does he, who be you? state ye name and join yonder quest of little knowledge for the sake of excitement, to be known as...
The Trail Of Fire


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 14, 2003)

Join the PbP game in the general forum, "Starting 5th level PbP game..."

So far the roster is:
1 Ranger (Bugbear)
1 Fighter (Elf)

I still need characters please help out by having fun, this is my first PbP hopefully not my last gimme a break!


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 14, 2003)

And then GOD said...

   "oops, my bad."

The SignUp is in "talking the talk"

Stupid. Stupid, Stupid...

Behold the Power of...Agghhha!!


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Sep 30, 2003)

OOC-From now on this will be where I will tell the story of our character's Adventure, which is thus far...not very amazing or Heroic....It'll get better, oh and don't freak out because you read this and read the PbP and they Are diff. ever read a book then watch the movie? (GOOD example is "The Most Dangerous game" read the book then watch the movie, then ask yourself while deciding whether or not to hang yourself, "Where in the friggin' Hell did that chick come from???"...I'm rambling...sorry...I'm really honestly sorry...nah I like rambling, this one time at band camp...-OOC

Our heros set out on their quest with naught but several intresting magical Items...Including their weapons:A Beautifully Crafted Chain of Spikes ( +3 Icy Burst Spiked Chain of Goblin Bane) A Giant Runed Battleaxe ( +2 Shocking Burst Battle Axe)
and others...


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Oct 3, 2003)

...Is a sentient Rapier named Vaul who is as much a wise-ass as any teenager suburbian with a bad attitude, and Magical Items they happened upon in the World of Arcana on the Island of Braymore in the small town of Brahmas, including Gloves of storing Ioun Stone or two and many other different trinkets and baubles.


----------

